# Kalkulation Schaltschrank



## Wilhelm (6 Januar 2008)

Hallo Jungens
Mal eine kurze Frage. Wie kalkuliere ich am einfachsten einen Schaltschrankbau?
16 Antriebe links rechts S7 CPU 312 (kleine Anwendung) 
80 Eingänge
64 Ausgänge

2 Si-Li

Hat hier jemand einen guten Tipp?

sonnige Grüße Wilhelm


----------



## jabba (6 Januar 2008)

Wie soll man da helfen ?
Es gibt tausende Fragen , bzw Lösungen.
z.B welche Hersteller Material

Anbei mal ein Muster, wie ich das mache,
aber das muss angepasst werden.
Zu Überlegen wäre eventuell ein Schienensystem und die Motorschutzschalter da drauf setzen.
Du siehst es hängt von der Ausführung, dem Material und vielen Dingen ab.


----------



## Wilhelm (6 Januar 2008)

Hallo Jabba
Deine Liste ist super Danke.
Die Liste ähnelt stark meinem Projekt.

Was veranschlagst du hier an Lohnkosten zum erstellen des fertigen Schaltschrank. Ohne SPS Programmierung, dies ist dann noch ein 2tes Thema.

Danke dir


----------



## jabba (6 Januar 2008)

Das  will ich hoffen, das die stark ähnelt, die wichtigsten Bauteile hab ich ja schon geändert und die Mengen angepasst.
Bid auf die Brücken für die Motorschutzschalter würde die so beim mir laufen.

Der Stundensatz hängt stark von der Gegend ab, aber ich hab für die Projektierung ca 45€ und für den Schaltschrankbau immer ca 35€ drin.
Hängt aber vom Kunden bzw der Anforderung ab.


----------



## Wilhelm (6 Januar 2008)

Danke für deine Hilfe Jabba 
Der Stundensatz passt in etwa überein.
Der Schrank sollte dann doch in etwa 16 Std verdrahtet sein oder wie siehst du das?


----------



## jabba (6 Januar 2008)

Bei der Anzahl an E/A's und Antrieben, würde ich eher vom doppelten ausgehen, ich hätte dafür 32 Std angesetzt bzw 36 ist eine MannWoche

(Allerdings inclusive Adernummerierung nach VDE0113, ohne geht es etwas schneller  )


----------



## Wilhelm (6 Januar 2008)

Danke für deine Unterstützung.
Aderbeschriftung ist G s D nicht von nöten. Durfte mal einen für das Franzosenland bauen mit Aderbeschriftung  meine Kalkulation ging arg den Bach herunter.


----------



## jabba (6 Januar 2008)

Ich baue prinzipiell mit Aderkennzeichnung, nur wenn der Kunde ausdrücklich darauf hinweist lasse ich die weg.
Mittlerweile ist für mich nicht mehr die Arbeit sondern das Material der Punkt zum umdenken. Das Zeug´s ist in den letzten Jahren kräftig im Preis angezogen.  

Ich muss aber sagen, das ich einen Grossteil für die Automobil bzw. Zulieferindustrie arbeite, da ist das Vorschrift.


----------

